# Buffalo Bandsaw



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

hello Lumberjocks!

I recently purchases a Buffalo 14" bandsaw with a model number of BP-VBS-14. The saw did not come with a manual. I have been scouring the internet and cannot find a manual or any reference material. I believe Buffalo is an off brand of Delta but had no luck getting help from them.

Does anyone have or heard of this Buffalo bandsaw? Im hoping that someone can point me in the right direction or have a copy of the manual.

By the way, this is a tool gloat as well, I recently purchased this bandsaw for $50.00!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't think they are related to Delta. I have a lathe from this company and from what I can tell they don't exist anymore and where an importer. One guy told me they used to sell low cost tools at wood shows. Hopefully someone here will have a manual. I'm not an expert but it seems bandsaw setups are pretty similar from manufacturer to manufacturer. You might see if it looks like some of Harbor Freight as they has an almost exact same lathe as mine and it helped me. Good buy.


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

Probably another import BS similar to Grizzly, Reliant and others. Judging fro the manufacture date, I would say it's close to a Reliant, maybe you could dig up a manaual for that somewhere. Some of the import saws came drom the same factory, different color and some different accesories, but are essentially the same saw. You should be able to tune er up and run er without much problem as long it's in basic running shape. For a $50 bill you can't go wrong as long as you don't expect it's gonna elbow up to a Laguna or MiniMax

John


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

As a followup I found out that Buffalo was purchased by WMH Tool Group, a subsidiary of Walter Meier Holding AG in the 90's. Walter Meier makes Jet and Powermatic. Additionally I found out that Jet carries service parts for Buffalo as well.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the information JKBogle


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Just bought a similar Buffalo for $150…guess you beat me on the price. Like to know if you found anything useful in the maual search.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I just found an owners manual. The manual says its for a "GENERAL MACHINERY WOOD BANDSAW
14" W/DUST COLLECTOR models 32206/32208". Having looked through the manual and comparing it to my bandsaw it is the same machine. I can email it to you if you want it.


----------



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rob, please send it to me if you still have it. My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rob, thanks for the email.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting never heard of buffaloe tools before.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rob, could you send the manual to me as well?
My Trojan bandsaw is very similar, probably made in the same factory.
My e-mail is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## mfm22 (Dec 30, 2011)

IF YOUR STILL LOOKING FOR:

I have a manual of the Buffalo Bandsaw model no. BP-VBS-14 that came with mine when I bought it back in the 70's. If any one needs a copy, I would be more than happy to copy & email to you. Just let me know and give me a day or two to get it out to you. 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

mfm22, please email me a copy of the manual whenever you can. Thanks a Million. my email is [email protected]


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I just came across one of these on Craigslist and am wondering if it is a decent saw. Any opinions from longtime owners?


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked up a Craftmaster 14" wood cutting band saw dated 1986. Looks just like the Buffalo on the manual and uses the same model #. The badge says Homier Distributing Huntington, Indiana and Made in Taiwan is stamped on top of the base. Homier Distributing seems to still be in business. I sent them an e-mail the other day. Still waiting for a response. I got a new 93.5" blade with it, and that's supposed to be the size it takes.
Seems to be a pretty decent saw. Or at least this one has held up pretty good over the last 27 years…

edit: If anyone knows where I can find that manual let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

Just an update in case somebody searches google for one of these saws and finds this thread like I did.
Still haven't heard from Homier, and mfm22's email address returns a delivery notification failure…
But I did some searching. It appears all of these 14" Made in Taiwan Delta imitation band saws come from Hung Li Hsing Electric Works Co. Ltd. http://www.elephant.com.tw/band-saw.htm . They were distributed under many different brand names. And from what I've read parts will swap and interchange easily. People commonly refer to them as elephant band saws because of the companies elephant fetish. 
I managed to find an old manual for one that looks very similar to the saw pictured in JKBogle's first post.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/156059681/Elephant-band-saw-manual-AW14-M1


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Check this manual out;
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1019_m.pdf


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like the old homier distributing co. Bandsaw I had. They are almost the same as harbor freight band saw. The stand is a little different. My father-inlaw used to live next door to homier's owner. I can't tell you if they are still in business or not my inlaw moved. They used to have tent sales but I have not seen any for awhile.


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

I did see that grizzly manual. I've been looking at their riser block sets wondering how well it would fit my saw. I found a manual for a very similar harbor freight saw too.
That's kind of neat about your inlaws living next to the homier distributing owner. I guess if they are still in business they don't keep records of what they sold 27 years ago  They still have a web site though.
http://www.homier.com/


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

I just found a bandsaw buyer's guide in the June 1994 issue of American Woodworker that includes the Elephant VBS-14. It looks like a pretty good source of info for anybody looking for a used bandsaw. I've been kicking myself for passing up one of those tilt head 12" craftsman bandsaws a while ago, but feel better after reading what they had to say about it.


----------



## pegbob (Sep 2, 2013)

I was just given a buffalo 14 inch bandsaw … but the upper blade guide is missing. Any ideas about what I might do with the machine?


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

I picked up a Reliant 14" band saw this Friday for $100.It has a manufacture date of 1997 and looks brand new. It came with an after market no name fence and a manual. The lady even threw in a digital 6" indicator. From what I see on the internet, the Delta riser kit will fit. One review I read (can't remember where) said no problem getting parts and upgrades. pegbob - Buffalo was also mentioned in the list of lower end 14" band saws that one can easily get parts for. I will be looking into it further. I will post if no one beats me to your question.

Jay Nolet


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 23, 2013)

Dragging up an old post again, but I too just bought one of these off craigslist last night the vbs-14 model.

Mine says on it that it takes a 92 inch blade which makes it almost identical to my central machinery 14 inch bs.

If the guy is still reading these posts with the manual could you send me a copy too please? I'd like to compare part numbers because there are a few minor differences between them like the bottom guide uses round pins instead of square and a couple of other little things.
parkerdog98atgmaildotcom

Thanks

p.s. my central was a freebie and I paid $40 for the buffalo!


----------



## Bman250 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Rob,
If you are still reading these posts and you have that Buffalo bandsaw manual could you send one to me?

[email protected]

Thanks, Bman250


----------



## Bman250 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Rob,
If you are still reading these posts and you have that Buffalo bandsaw manual could you send one to me?

[email protected]

Thanks, Bman250


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I had one I used for 20+ years. I had to spend a lot of time "tweeking" it to get running properly. I bought it new at a store in Denver called, "Tool King". I gave it to my son-in-law. Blades were available , Harbor Freight. It was fine for cutting small stuff, re-sawing, it didn't work too well. Like what was mentioned earlier, these import machine all work on the same principle .Sorry I do not have the manual for it, I checked.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got one of these in my shop. 
I've modified it several times. 
The first thing I did was put in a 1" aluminum block for a riser, so I could use a standard sized blade and give me more capacity.

The second thing I did was to put a dust port under the table right at the guide blocks.

And the third thing I did was to modify the tensioning handle so that it stuck up above the top of the frame.

I've also made several throat plates for it. I made the first ones out of wood, but got tired of replacing them, so I made one out of plate aluminum (I have a lathe too) and that one has worked fine for quite some time.

I don't have too much trouble with it. The belt tensioning method really does suck. Other than that, I can't say too much negative about this saw that someone GAVE me… and that I use a lot.


----------



## Bman250 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rob or mfm22,
If either one of you still have that manual for the Buffalo bandsaw would you email it to me please.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Bill C


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bman250,
I sent you an email concerning a manual for the Buffalo bandsaw. If you haven't recieved a manual yet, I can email it to you.


----------



## TedSherman (Mar 22, 2015)

One of these just showed up in my area on FB marketplace for $150-does anyone know what the resaw capacity is on it? Also, can a riser block be added to extend that resaw capacity???


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> One of these just showed up in my area on FB marketplace for $150-does anyone know what the resaw capacity is on it? Also, can a riser block be added to extend that resaw capacity???
> - TedSherman


It's an imported clone of the Delta, so the specs are basically identical.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

"It's an imported clone of the Delta, so the specs are basically identical.

Cheers,
Brad"

Brad, I was given a Buffalo BF VBS-14 several years ago. The manual that came with it has sketches that don't match the parts & descriptions per my saw. The upper blade guide is crumbling apart. It seems to be made from a soft metal that breaks off easily. And the pictures I've seen here from different members aren't clear enough to determine which assembly I need to replace mine. Are you saying Delta may have parts to fit this saw?


----------



## GreenCoyote (Dec 24, 2014)

I see this is an old thread, but I had to post this. One guy paid $150.00, and another guy paid $50.00…. Well, driving home today, I saw these on the side of the road with a FREE sign on it…..


----------



## Txsaddles (Apr 21, 2021)

Would anyone on this thread be able to send me a pic of the top axle assembly? One I have is broke and before I go down the rabbit hole I want to see if I can replace this part


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What part is broken??? What you got is a Delta clone, and here are the parts from a Delta:










I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that it's the hinged tracking bracket that the axle fits into… which is a common failure point on these saws. Usually caused by too much tension, which happens even more often when trying to use a wide blade and/or with a riser block.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woody2648 (Jul 30, 2021)

Just picked up a Buffalo 14" Bandsaw model BP-VBS-14.
Anyone have manual?


----------



## woody2648 (Jul 30, 2021)

Does anyone know if this Buffalo Bandsaw uses 92" blades?


----------



## woody2648 (Jul 30, 2021)

What model Delta Bandsaw is the Buffalo Bandsaw a copy of?


----------



## woody2648 (Jul 30, 2021)

Does anyone hear from Pakratgrammy54 anymore?


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

Woody2648
Apparently, no one heard/saw my comments and requests for help. I still have the saw, but have no idea how to fix it. So I bought a new, smaller one!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I gave mine away to a friend after getting a new Rikon 14" deluxe bandsaw. I don't have the manual I purchased it from Homier Distribution Company over 30 years ago.


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

Reviving an old thread, anyone here still alive and listening , have the manual for this Buffalo bandsaw?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I had the same saw a few years ago. Try this manual. Should be same saw but with harbor freight brand.
https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/60000-60999/60564.pdf


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks. This one (mine) appears to use a 92" blade per the front name plate. I read where some others used a 3/4 spacer to get it back to normal 93.5 blades. But that will hose the blade cover on the left side. And this one is so poor there's not gauge of any kind on the tensioner. Well, 2 marks but who knows what those are supposed to be LOL. Nor much mention of tensioning in the manual you linked (so that's a fit). I previously had a different Delta clone, it at least had some cast-in marks for tensioning locations. Whether those were right or not who knows. And I've yet to see a definitive way to tension these things properly. Thank you for the link.


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

getgray: I have the manual.


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

pakratgrammy54, Great! May I have a copy please? Email is wood at techht.com

Thanks, Scott


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Scott, I sent you an email yesterday. It wasn't kicked back, so I assume I used the right email address. I'll send the rest of the manual now.


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

I did not get the email you sent yesterday. Try my Gmail account please: zenletter at gmail.com

@pakratgrammy54 I tried to send you a PM but the system won't let me. Says I have to have 5 posts, even though my counter shows I've done 9 as of right now.


----------



## pakratgrammy54 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just tried the new email address. Reply to that email and I'll continue emailing pages


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

